# CSR Appreciation



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

CSR Appreciates everyone's input from drywall talk. We learn so much from all of you. Thank you for your feed back and posts.

As a small token please accept our 10% discount on our entire store, only excluding Festool Tools. Please use coupon code drywalltalk2014 to receive your discount.

We carry the best brands Columbia, North Star, Tape Tech, Level 5, Better than Ever, Canam, A. Richard, MarshallTown, Kraft, Joest, SIA, National Abrasives...................

We have a fully stocked service department ready to repair and tune up your taping tools.

Thanks again, 

Brad Kennedy
[email protected]
905 761 1002


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

That's nice of u:thumbsup: but im in the UK!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Brad. Do you have the new Columbia compound tube?


----------

